# Hotel, Schedule & Logo (HCA National 2009)



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

This is the e-mail that I just sent out to the e-mail groups:



> To all Havanese owners, exhibitors and handlers:
> 
> The plans are coming together for a remarkable anniversary celebration for the Havanese Club of America. 2009 will be extra special for two reasons: This will be our 10th anniversary of our 1st national specialty, and it will also be* our 30th year together as a Breed Club. * The excitement is brewing and we sincerely hope that you will be there to join us!
> 
> ...


Ryan, feel free to snag any of this information for your other topic where you are compiling details.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Kimberly,
When will we be able to make reservations via the web site? Right now it directs visitors to the club web site.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy, you can make your reservations now. Click on the link on the top right that says "Book A Room". It is written in small letters.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am soo excited. I think we will have an awesome time. Look forward to seeing you all again and meeting new people as well.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm so excited! I love Chicago and the venue looks fabulous!
What could be better than a week with wonderful friends and beautiful Havs? :whoo:

Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kimberly,
Can anyone come up with a entry for the National logo? Will you post that info here when Claudia sends it out?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, Julie. The contest is open to anyone who wants to enter. With your talent, I'd love to see you give it a shot! 

I will try to copy any pertinent info over here, but in case I forget, I hope that Kathy and some of the others will consider copying the info too. In fact, feel free to join up for the mailing group at the bottom of my original message. That way you'll be included on info as soon as it comes out. That is open to anyone interested in the details too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sounds exciting already!!! :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo::whoo: Gotta make my reservations today!! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just sent this e-mail out to the groups:


> *National Specialty Corrections*
> 
> Please take note that there are a couple of corrections to the e-mail message that was distributed yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The area for lunches is now covered.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Here is the latest email. It just went out a couple of minutes ago:


> Havanese owners, breeders, and exhibitors:
> 
> Our 30th anniversary celebration is beginning to take shape! Our room reservation block is beginning to show quite a few reservations. Thank you for booking your rooms early!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Kimberly,

Is there going to be an auction? I don't see it listed.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd love that contest info too. It sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Good thing you spotted and corrected the room misinformation!
Carole


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone know what time the seminars would start. I was thinking of coming on Wednesday morning but I don't want to miss any of the seminars.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jennifer, we haven't even begun to get that far into the planning yet. I have a tentative seminar chair, but we're only at that point for now.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

What is the best airline to travel with a dog? I'm trying to work out the details to get Me & Delilah to the National.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Debbie, here is a chart that is fairly current. It was last updated near the end of November:
http://www.airfarewatchdog.com/AirfareWatchBlog/tabid/54/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/867/Default.aspx

I like flying United with a show dog, but their fees have really gone up for in-cabin pets. US Airways is decent, but I always seem to encounter one employee that gives me a little extra hassle about the dog. American and Continental have been just fine too. I haven't used JetBlue, but others have said good things about flying with them.

Expedia.com has a chart that covers more airlines and additional fees: http://www.expedia.com/daily/flights/airline-fees.asp

I forgot that I've had a couple of people suggest I start using Virgin Airlines. I haven't used them yet, but they do sound like a good option. I hadn't heard any complaints about them yet.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you Kimberly, I still don't know if it is going to be doable, but I'm trying.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Debbie! You HAVE TO COME!!!!! :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I sure hope so, Debbie. You know I'm eager to meet both of you!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Thank you Kimberly, I still don't know if it is going to be doable, but I'm trying.


It's doable I just know it :whoo:, where there's a will there's a way.


----------

